# [SOLVED] adobe-flash i opera

## Xywa

Witam,

Od kilku dni nie działa mi adobe-flash (10.3.181.14-r1) pod Operą (Gentoo 64-bity), choć wszytsko jest OK pod Firefoxem-bin czy np. Chromem.

Probowałem odinstalować i zainstalować na nowo zarówno flasha jak i Operę - wersje stabilną (11.11.2109) jak i testową (11.50.1027), ciągle to samo. Używałem sterowników Nvidi zarówno (270.41.06) jak i (270.41.19).

Czy komuś działa obecnie flash pod Operą?Last edited by Xywa on Fri Jul 15, 2011 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Mam to samo, nie dziala tylko w operze...

----------

## Xywa

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Mam to samo, nie dziala tylko w operze...

 

Tymczasowym rozwiązaniem u mnie jest downgrade sterowników Nvidi do wersji: 260.19.44

```
echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-270.41.06" > /etc/portage/package.mask

emerge nvidia-drivers 

modprobe -r nvidia
```

...dzięki czemu YouTube znowu działa na Operze, a ja czekam na naprawienie buga, żeby działało na nowszych sterownikach.

----------

## Zwierzak

Nie ładnie, wymaga ode mnie downgrade Xorg, co wolał bym nie robić. Już częściowo się przyzwyczaiłem do niedziałania flasha w Operze. Po prostu oglądam mniej głupich filmików.

----------

## Xywa

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Już częściowo się przyzwyczaiłem do niedziałania flasha w Operze.

 

Dla mnie Firefox muli, a Chrome może jest ciutke szybszy w generowaniu nowych stron, ale potem Opera już ciągnie wszytsko z dysku więc dla mnie jest najwygodniejsza - choć to na pewno kwestia gustu. Co do YouTube, ostatnio oglądam głownie filmy wykorzytnie "Kdenlive pod Linuxem"  :Smile:  a pod Chromem nie wiem czemu YouTube dość mocno obciążał procesor (mój laptop przeistaczał się w małą suszarkę), więc wole oglądać pod Operą - bo jest ciszej  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Który Firefox Ci muli?

```
qlist -IvU firefox

www-client/firefox-4.0.1-r1 (alsa bindist custom-optimization dbus ipc linguas_en linguas_pl webm)
```

Sam chodził dośc szybko, ale po małym tuningu dostał skrzydeł.

Zwłaszcza, kiedy mu dałem 256MB cache w ramie.

Co do flasha

```
genlop www-plugins/adobe-flash

 * www-plugins/adobe-flash

     Mon May 30 23:25:48 2011 >>> www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.181.14-r1

     Tue May 31 05:28:48 2011 >>> www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.159.1
```

10.3 się wieszał, ale 10.2 śmiga. (wszędzie z wyjątkiem Opery).

Niezłego kopa Firefoxowi dają 3  zabezpieczenia: Noscript, Ghostery i Adblock.

Strony szybciej się wczytują, kiedy nie ciągną jakichś skryptów z FB czy podobnych serwerów szpiegujących.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: Last edited by Jacekalex on Wed Jun 08, 2011 5:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Thx Jacekalex!

Na pewno przetestuje    :Cool: 

Czasy jedynie słusznej parti dawno się skończyły  :Smile: 

----------

## lazy_bum

Z Operą powstała próba wyjaśnienia problemu na bugzilli. Wydaje się, że problem jest na linii Gentoo←→opera←→flash (z domieszką bloba NVidia) — testowałem z ciekawości pod Ubuntu i tam działa bez problemu…

----------

## Xywa

Ja teraz po przejściu na starsze sterowniki Nvidi, mam taki problem w Operze, że po oglądnięciu filmu na ekranie pozostają "artefakty" i to nie tylko w operze, ale jakimkolwiek innym programie. W miejscu gdzie bylo okienko filmu, coś nie tak jest czyszczona chyba pamięć karty graficznej, i ten stary obraz nakłada się na nowy...

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie wystarczyło wyłączyć przyspieszanie sprzętowe we flashu, najwyraźniej jest konflikt na linii flash - vdpau.

Biorąc pod uwagę, że jeszcze nie wyprodukowano wersji flasha, która nie miałaby hardcorowych błędów i luk bezpieczeństwa, to akurat błąd we współpracy z vdpau, to nie jest nic szczególnego.

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> U mnie wystarczyło wyłączyć przyspieszanie sprzętowe we flashu, najwyraźniej jest konflikt na linii flash - vdpau.
> 
> Biorąc pod uwagę, że jeszcze nie wyprodukowano wersji flasha, która nie miałaby hardcorowych błędów i luk bezpieczeństwa, to akurat błąd we współpracy z vdpau, to nie jest nic szczególnego.

 

Dziwi mnie tylko że mimo wszytstko i Chromium i Firefox działają z flashem (choć Konqueror już nie).

----------

## Jacekalex

W tej chwili mam ten:

```
eix adobe-flash

[I] www-plugins/adobe-flash

.........

     Installed versions:  10.3.181.26!m!s{tbz2}(10:49:49 17.06.2011)(-kde -vdpau)

     Homepage:            http://www.adobe.com/flashplayer

     Description:         Adobe Flash Player

```

I chodzi bez artefaktów, tylko na pełnym ekranie pożera okolo 20-25% jednego rdzenia na procku.

Przez pełny ekran rozumiem 1024*768 - obenie u mnie.

Można wytrzymać  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

[OT]Używałem tylko i wyłącznie Opery w czasach powiedzmy od wersji 8 do 10 i w sumie już nie pamiętam dlaczego z niej zrezygnowałem, ale jak sobie dzisiaj ją odpaliłem, to byłem zaskoczony jakże ona szybko działa, zwłaszcza ładuje strony (na moje oko kilka razy szybciej niż Chromium i Firefox). Ładnie! [/OT]

----------

## sherszen

Mi też coś flash nie działa. System mam 64-bit i dopiero coś zaczęło działać po dodaniu ścieżki do 32-bit plugina... Java 64 bit np. działa w Operze. To tak powinno być, czy jednak powinno działać na 64 bit. flashu?

----------

## Zwierzak

A więc tak. Jedyną w 100% pewną metodą jest downgrade sterowników Nvidia do 260.*, ale wiąże to się z zainstalowaniem starszej wersji Xorg-1.9.

Wyszła właśnie nowa wersja Adobe-Flash 11 Beta, ale nie ma jej jeszcze w portage. Fajnie by było gdyby ktoś przetestował czy rozwiązuje ona problem, bo nie chcę znowu przekompilowywać Xorg'a

----------

## one_and_only

Opera-11.50.1074, nvidia-drivers-280.04, xorg-server-1.10.3, flash 11.0 d1 (64 bit).

Wszystko wydaje się działać elegancko. Ebuilda jeszcze nie ma: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375151 (edit, jest w overlayu stuff)

ale IMO spokojnie można sobie ściągnąć archiwum http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplatformruntimes/flashplayer11/flashplayer11_b1_install_lin_64_071311.tar.gz rozpakować i wrzucić tę jedną libkę do /usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/libflashplayer.so

----------

## Xywa

U mnie też działa!

Wystarczyło przejśc na ~amd64 dla strowników nvidii i flasha (z oficjalnej gałezi poratge)

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers 275.09.07

www-plugins/adobe-flash 11.0.1.60_beta201107131

[SOLVED]

Wielkie dzięki one_and_only za newsa!

 :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Cool:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

